# Acorns on a metal roof...ugh



## TimR (Sep 6, 2017)

So, there's much worse things to worry about with this hurricane season and especially sensitive to those affected, but this past week the red oaks around us (specifically one big limb that I wasn't smart enough to have removed before building our shop/apt) started dropping their acorns. And yes, we have a metal roof. Tolerable during the day, just sounds like I'm in shack 20 yards down a driving range having the stray golf ball hitting the roof.
Just when you start dropping off to sleep though...not so tolerable. Hoping their duration is quick...perhaps an extra shot of Buffalo Trace before nodding off.
Note to self: Don't repeat when house gets built further up the hill...plenty of same trees there.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2017)

TimR said:


> So, there's much worse things to worry about with this hurricane season and especially sensitive to those affected, but this past week the red oaks around us (specifically one big limb that I wasn't smart enough to have removed before building our shop/apt) started dropping their acorns. And yes, we have a metal roof. Tolerable during the day, just sounds like I'm in shack 20 yards down a driving range having the stray golf ball hitting the roof.
> Just when you start dropping off to sleep though...not so tolerable. Hoping their duration is quick...perhaps an extra shot of Buffalo Trace before nodding off.
> Note to self: Don't repeat when house gets built further up the hill...plenty of same trees there.



Think that's bad? A friend of mine had Walnut trees over his house....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2017)

Try it with Pecans. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2017)

Yea, that would be worse...and a bigger mess. Had a walnut tree right at end of our driveway of home we sold in Charlotte...dozens ended up on road getting run over. Had to use a snow shovel to scrape up mess as it formed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2017)

Tony said:


> Try it with Pecans. Tony


These are about the same size. At least the pecans can be eaten.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 6, 2017)

Throw a rope around the branch and give it a fierce shaking with the truck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2017)

TimR said:


> These are about the same size. At least the pecans can be eaten.
> View attachment 133768



Those are about half the size of ours. Remember, I'm in Texas!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Throw a rope around the branch and give it a fierce shaking with the truck.


It would surely end up as a YouTube vid showing the result as a big limb coming down thru our roof!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 6, 2017)

The oaks are dropping acorns here early this year too. I've got 3 super large old oaks still here after taking down 2 this year. The ones left are making up for the other ones taken down.
My Grandma always said you're in for a helluva winter when the acorns start dropping early.
Heck, even the deer have shown up already to fatten up on the acorns this year.
Last year, they didn't show up until the middle of October & we just had the mildest winter on record.
We're in for it this year.


----------



## CWS (Sep 6, 2017)

Tony said:


> Those are about half the size of ours. Remember, I'm in Texas!


Texans think every thing is bigger in Texas, but looks like Irma may kick Harveys a$$. I hope it goes out to sea. Stay safe my friends!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2017)

CWS said:


> Texans think every thing is bigger in Texas, but looks like Irma may kick Harveys a$$. I hope it goes out to sea. Stay safe my friends!


One thing for sure, a few texans are more fullofit.......


----------



## CWS (Sep 6, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> One thing for sure, a few texans are more fullofit.......


And we all know what they are full of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> One thing for sure, a few texans are more fullofit.......





CWS said:


> And we all know what they are full of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2017)

The BS is way bigger in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 7, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> The BS is way bigger in Texas.


I once drove thru Texas. It was so deep down there, I had to wear my chest waders just to make it thru safely.
My BS detector almost blew up it went off so much.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

